# Brand new pro guitar shop in Bethany near Peterborough



## jmm55 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have been on the hunt for an older Guild D-55, and recently put a wanted post over in the other GC forum. I have also put a call out to some shops in the GTA Durham area. I happened to open up my new Kawartha Lakes Yellowpages last week to look up music stores, and discovered a new guitar shop listed as being just outside of Bethany.

I called on the off chance that that they would also keep an eye out for me. The fellow was very friendly, and even though I am not in the market for a new guitar, I decided to take a run out there anyways, just to check the place out.

I was extremely surprised, and highly impressed. The surprising part was finding such a serious collection of new guitars and amps tucked away in the middle of no where just outside of this very small town. He seems to specialize in interesting guitars other than the big two, Gibson and Fender, and maybe this makes sense in today's economy. The shop is absolutely spotless, well laid out, and filled with great looking guitars, especially the Rickenbacker's. I only had time to play a few of the acoustics, but told him I would be back to scout deeper some time in the future.

I can't say anything about the prices, because I did not do any cross checking, but regardless, it might be worth the visit for anyone east or in Toronto. On quantity and quality of selection, this guy competes with _everyone_.

The Guitar Boutique - Peterborough On Guitar Store


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

cool thanks for that. Neat selection of companies. I'm surprised they are able to get and Ricks, they are usually hard to find. Other than him, I don't know where I would buy or try a Rick. Same wiith Duesenburg.

Yeah, there's more to the game than Fender. Nice to see someone else try to make a go of it.

Gene


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I travel through Bethany fairly regularly but now I'll be stopping for a while.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm...they carry Duesenburgs and 65 Amps....nom nom nom....I'll have to pop by sometime! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Decibel Guitars (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice! My bandmate has an Italia Mondial, and it's a fantastic guitar. We'll have to swing by the next time we play up in Peterborough!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I get to Ottawa and Kingston periodically so it's not far off that beaten track. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Decibel Guitars said:


> Nice! My bandmate has an Italia Mondial, and it's a fantastic guitar. We'll have to swing by the next time we play up in Peterborough!


Let us know as well


----------



## jmm55 (Aug 10, 2009)

Decibel Guitars said:


> Nice! My bandmate has an Italia Mondial, and it's a fantastic guitar. We'll have to swing by the next time we play up in Peterborough!


I visited the shop for the second time today. I did not have all that much time, but wanted to scout the electric side of his gear, as I only paid attention to the acoustics on my first visit. I played some very nice guitars and amps (especially the Deusenberg Combo) I also played some Italias, although I did not pay attention to which models. Great guitars, that were less expensive than they appear. 

The guy lives up to the boutique part of his name, as he's added at least three new product lines from my first visit, which was not all that long ago, and he had an unbelievable array of guitars and amps then. Admittedly, I wondered a bit about the location, but frankly, I don't think anyone who visits his shop even once, could then buy something else at a later time without at least making another visit. It's worth any drive.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I stopped in to see the store at the end of October on my way back from Barry's Bay. I didn't have much time as it was getting late and I think he was closing up shortly after I got there. The owner is a very friendly guy and offered to give me a tour of everything in the store, but I told him my wife was waiting for me in the car. He said to go and get her as well and so we had a really nice tour of the shop and he told us about how he ended up opening the store where it is. I told him I would definately be back (which I still plan to do) and he said to make sure I have the time to try out all the guitars I wanted to.
I'm going to try and get there again in the next week or so - at least before Christmas comes.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

billsnith1989 said:


> AVIOD THIS SHOP
> Very dishonest/sleazy business practices and poor customer service (I was dealing directly with the owner). I bought and acoustic guitar from the shop, they didn't have a case in stock, owner said he would order it in for me if I paid for it with the guitar. I got home and the guitar was priced $150.00 more and L & M, would not price match and it has been 2 months and the case has still never came in. AVOID THIS SHOP I HAVE HEARD NOTHING BUT BAD EXPERANCE FROM OTHER MUSCIANS IN THE CITY, GO TO BUDS OR L &M.


I used to live north of Peterpatch, not far from shoretyus.
I guess since Ed's Music Workshop closed it's doors, others are filling the void.
I wonder how Don Skuce is doing these days? I've heard he's not well.
If U know Don and happen to see him, please say Hi from Doug in Huntsville. 
Is Monahan's still going?
Cheers, D


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow.......talk about reviving a zombie thread!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> I used to live north of Peterpatch, not far from shoretyus.
> I guess since Ed's Music Workshop closed it's doors, others are filling the void.
> I wonder how Don Skuce is doing these days? I've heard he's not well.
> If U know Don and happen to see him, please say Hi from Doug in Huntsville.
> ...


Buds is booming. I haven't heard of Don lately... I could chase it down..


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I was in the Peterborough store, they have two. The guy in the Peterborough store wouldn't give me the time of day and spent the whole half hour I was in the store talking on the phone to what sounded like one of his buddies. I had a guitar picked out I wanted but when I walked up to the guy I got the hand so I left. I've never been in the other store in Bethany but I plan to stop in sometime. Buds is a great store but it is kind of tight for space.


----------



## billsnith1989 (Apr 22, 2013)

TA462 said:


> I was in the Peterborough store, they have two. The guy in the Peterborough store wouldn't give me the time of day and spent the whole half hour I was in the store talking on the phone to what sounded like one of his buddies. I had a guitar picked out I wanted but when I walked up to the guy I got the hand so I left. I've never been in the other store in Bethany but I plan to stop in sometime. Buds is a great store but it is kind of tight for space.



you storie does't supries me, a casual friend of my worked there when the shop opened and stories I heard from him about the way the business was run and how the owner was with the employees would make your skin crawl, the guy is a total slime ball. I also have close friends who have dealt at the shop or have family/friends that have dealt at the shop and have had similar experiences. 

The Shop has some good brands but the owner has a reputation around town of someone you don’t want to deal with, and with the stories I have heard I wouldn’t give this store a dollar of business.
I know this review may sound harsh but Peterborough is a small town and word get around quickly, epically among musicians that all hang out at the same bars and know each other if not directly through other friends, just my 2 cents (which I wouldn’t spend at “The guitar Boutique”)


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

billsnith1989 said:


> you storie does't supries me, a casual friend of my worked there when the shop opened and stories I heard from him about the way the business was run and how the owner was with the employees would make your skin crawl, the guy is a total slime ball. I also have close friends who have dealt at the shop or have family/friends that have dealt at the shop and have had similar experiences.
> 
> The Shop has some good brands but the owner has a reputation around town of someone you don’t want to deal with, and with the stories I have heard I wouldn’t give this store a dollar of business.
> I know this review may sound harsh but Peterborough is a small town and word get around quickly, epically among musicians that all hang out at the same bars and know each other if not directly through other friends, just my 2 cents (which I wouldn’t spend at “The guitar Boutique”)


http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...ers-in-the-GTA&p=479650&highlight=#post479650

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?39321-Duesenberg-Guitars&p=479648&highlight=#post479648



PTBOMusic said:


> Hello All came across this thread yesterday and thought I should create an account and chime in. I live in Peterborough and am familiar with “The guitar boutique” a casual friend of my worked there when the shop opened and stories I heard from him about the way the business was run and how the owner was with the employees would make your skin crawl, the guy is a total slime ball. I also have close friends who have dealt at the shop or have family/friends that have dealt at the shop and have had similar experience to BillSnith.
> 
> The Shop has some good brands but the owner has a reputation around town of someone you don’t want to deal with, and with the stories I have heard I wouldn’t give this store a dollar of business.
> I know this review may sound harsh but Peterborough is a small town and word get around quickly, epically among musicians that all hang out at the same bars and know each other if not directly through other friends, just my 2 cents (which I wouldn’t spend at “The guitar Boutique”)


Methinks someone has an axe to grind...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

bw66 said:


> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...ers-in-the-GTA&p=479650&highlight=#post479650
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?39321-Duesenberg-Guitars&p=479648&highlight=#post479648
> 
> ...


I think you're on to something here.


----------



## billsnith1989 (Apr 22, 2013)

http://www.complaintsboard.com/comp...que-avoid-this-business-c668330.html#comments

Read reviews from other musicians in Peterborough for your self.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

billsnith1989 said:


> http://www.complaintsboard.com/comp...que-avoid-this-business-c668330.html#comments
> 
> Read reviews from other musicians in Peterborough for your self.


What "other musicians?" Its the exact same complaint followed by two from the same person under another name.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, I was in the store in Bethany and the guys paid zero attention to me. about a year later when the peterborough store opened I went in,the gear was priced at full retail. I also have an acquaintance that worked there and have heard some troubling stories. 

Don Skuce is doing better, the cancer is under control, and things are looking up.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.mykawartha.com/news-story/3878456-hospice-dealing-with-a-life-threatening-disease/

This is a link to an article about Don Skuce in last week's paper for those who are interested.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the update.
cheers, d


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

good to hear Don is doing better. 
I don't get that original comment about some Ptbo store not matching Long and Mcquade... there's no L&M in Peterborough. Beckers doesn't price match No Frills on bread. 
Sounds like sour grapes from someone who didn't shop around and regretted it. 

Everyone in every music store ignores me. L&M too. The staff always seem to be helping the moms with kids who probably bring the guitar in and pay to have it tuned and get the strings rotated every month after it has been covered with skateboard and energy drink stickers.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

whywhyzed said:


> good to hear Don is doing better.
> I don't get that original comment about some Ptbo store not matching Long and Mcquade... there's no L&M in Peterborough. Beckers doesn't price match No Frills on bread.
> Sounds like sour grapes from someone who didn't shop around and regretted it.
> 
> Everyone in every music store ignores me. L&M too. The staff always seem to be helping the moms with kids who probably bring the guitar in and pay to have it tuned and get the strings rotated every month after it has been covered with skateboard and energy drink stickers.


Whatever happened to Becker's? I have not see one of those in many years


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Whatever happened to Becker's? I have not see one of those in many years


Bought out by Mac's. Fun fact for the day... in the liner notes of All the World's A Stage, Rush thanks, "Becker's chocolate milk"


----------



## Jason_Parsons (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey, I know this store, The Guitar Boutique. The owner is supposed to have opened for the Beatles in Montreal. I found this article on the web.

https://bethanyontario.wordpress.com/2012/12/04/the-guitar-boutique-from-beatles-to-bethany/


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

It must have been awhile since you've been in it. It closed up awhile ago. The Peterborough store is still there and they have a store in Whitby now but that Bethany store is long gone.


----------



## Jason_Parsons (Dec 23, 2014)

I went to the new Whitby location a few weeks ago. They have a huge selection of after market parts. Picked up a truss rod cover for my les paul. The local newspaper must have done a story on the store.

http://www.durhamregion.com/whatson...a-to-whitby-this-guitar-hero-has-seen-it-all/


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Funny, you read that story and it sounds like the Bethany store is still open. It's not.


----------

